# Free bag Natura food - Innova, Evo, etc.



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I have NO idea if proctor and gamble (who bought out Natura) is behind this coupon campaign or not, but this is a great deal for those of you who feed Natura foods....

Innova
Evo
California Natural
Healthwise
Karma

Go here: https://naturaadvantage.com/ and fill out the form and they will mail you a coupon good for one free bag of any of those foods. After you fill out your address, it will give you the stores nearest you.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Pfffffbt...I don't trust them! I will use the coupon though, as long as I can find another "older" bag of Evo for Bryco. I don't know what I'm going to do if the food goes down the hole, its the only thing we've found he doesn't do terribly on.


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

I requested a coupon, but I have never heard of these brands before. There are so many on the market for me it's hard to know what to buy or who to trust. Right now I have been feeding Chloe Natural Balance, because that was what was recommended to me by a worker at Petco who also has a Chihuahua, but even that worries me because of the recent recall they had on their chicken kibble. *sigh* The breeder I got her from had been feeding her Purina PuppyChow - Well needless to say that got changed right away!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I signed up but it timed out so when i went to resubmit it said that address was already taken?? so i think it went through did anyone get a confirmation email or anything?


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

I signed up my address and my parents (under their address and email as well), but neither one has a confirmation. I would say if it says your address is already in their system that they will be sending a coupon out to you. Did you choose which store you want to shop at?


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

I signed up for a coupon. I didn't get a confirmation e-mail so we'll see in two weeks.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

MakNLFi said:


> I requested a coupon, but I have never heard of these brands before. There are so many on the market for me it's hard to know what to buy or who to trust. Right now I have been feeding Chloe Natural Balance, because that was what was recommended to me by a worker at Petco who also has a Chihuahua, but even that worries me because of the recent recall they had on their chicken kibble. *sigh* The breeder I got her from had been feeding her Purina PuppyChow - Well needless to say that got changed right away!


A lot of users use this site:
http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/

to choose food for their doggies. I would tend to pick something that was either 5 or 6 stars and grain-free. I use Fromm's because it's made in the USA and all ingredients come from the US or Canada. I know a lot of people like Orijen and EVO- which is on the list to receive a free bag.


----------



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)

Thank you for posting this coupon. I didn't get a confirmation either, but we'll see!


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

LDMomma said:


> A lot of users use this site:
> http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/
> 
> to choose food for their doggies. I would tend to pick something that was either 5 or 6 stars and grain-free. I use Fromm's because it's made in the USA and all ingredients come from the US or Canada. I know a lot of people like Orijen and EVO- which is on the list to receive a free bag.


Thanks for that link!!!! I found a local store that sells a wide variety of brands and I will be checking it out in the next day or two!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I say everyone should sign up for a free bag whether they want it or not and donate the free bag to the local animal rescue.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

ok good I just hope it went through yes I picked a store! it timed out when i pressed submit or whatever so I really didn't know *fingers crossed that it comes!


----------



## nicholeb5 (May 3, 2005)

cherper said:


> I say everyone should sign up for a free bag whether they want it or not and donate the free bag to the local animal rescue.


 

:hello1::hello1::hello1::hello1: Awesome idea!!!!!:hello1::hello1::hello1::hello1::hello1:


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

cherper said:


> I say everyone should sign up for a free bag whether they want it or not and donate the free bag to the local animal rescue.


That's exactly what I did.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

cherper said:


> I say everyone should sign up for a free bag whether they want it or not and donate the free bag to the local animal rescue.


Great idea!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I just filled out the form for my mom and her confirmation said she was getting $7 off a 5 pound bag. That's still a good deal, but not as good as the free bag that they were giving away yesterday! 

But yes, I love the idea of donating to an animal shelter. Great idea.


----------



## Morgan's Mom (Jun 27, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks for the link  I have a really hard time finding foods that Morgan will eat and when she does eat it it keeps her weight balanced. Maybe we will have luck with one of these foods!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

mine said no retailer in my area =(


----------



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)

I got mine in the mail today!


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

skwerlylove said:


> I got mine in the mail today!


I hope I get mine tomorrow!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I hope I get mine soon too..


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Awesome Thanks!


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Got mine today.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

got mine today


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I used mine today...I bought the EVO red meat one it was $16.99 for the 6.6 lb bag..


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I got mine today!!!!!!! gonna get the red meat one also!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

appleblossom said:


> I used mine today...I bought the EVO red meat one it was $16.99 for the 6.6 lb bag..


Do you know how much the 30lb bag was? I just got my coupon today but won't be using it until the weekend. Just curious on the prices couldn't find any online I know it may be slightly different if we aren't in the same country but just to get an idea.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Do you know how much the 30lb bag was? I just got my coupon today but won't be using it until the weekend. Just curious on the prices couldn't find any online I know it may be slightly different if we aren't in the same country but just to get an idea.


they only had the little bags where I went they arent gunna be carrying the natura products anymore so they have very few bags left..


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

appleblossom said:


> they only had the little bags where I went they arent gunna be carrying the natura products anymore so they have very few bags left..


oh ok thanks so much anyways!


----------



## Morgan's Mom (Jun 27, 2010)

I got mine a couple days ago and we picked up the Evo Herring and Salmon one. My girls really like it!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I just did this! lets see what happens!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I got mine a couple days ago. It was for a free bag. I heard that some people in different areas are getting $7.00 off. Either way, it's a great deal. If you don't use the food, you can donate it to a shelter.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I got mine too and it was for a free bag.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I got 4 coupons... all for free bags (I know Im naughty signing up for 4 free coupons) 

I just used 2 more today one on EVO Herring $19.69 for the 6.6 lb bag & one on Innova $15.29 for the 6 lb bag.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Got my coupon 2 days ago and just picked 
up Innova Evo Red Meat to mix in to Dahlias
Taste of the Wild kibble.She liked the regular
Innova too.

T*H*A*N*K*S* T*R*A*C*Y*


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

How did you get 4 bags??
Used 4 different addresses??


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

I signed up for a coupon and will donate the food to my local animal shelter.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

*gasp* I would never use any of those, but I do hope that those of you who applied get the coupon!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks Tracy for the information


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> How did you get 4 bags??
> Used 4 different addresses??


lol yup Im guilty of using 4 addreses


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

I had it sent to my sons house and my sisters!!
Oh Yea!!!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I got a coupon for a free bag of any of the varieties. My mom signed up and got a coupon for $7.00 off. I don't know how it determines which one you get.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

I got the free bag coupon and used it.
My bad??? Lets see if they mail me 2 more to family.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> I had it sent to my sons house and my sisters!!
> Oh Yea!!!!


haha glad to hear Im not the only one who took advantage of the offer lol


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Hay Im just the frugal type.
We`ll see.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

i got 2 coupons sent to the same address for free bags and my b/f just signed up too so hopefully prada get a free bag too!


----------

